# 1.5 inch gap between window screen and glass



## cspielman (Jul 1, 2014)

I just moved into a house, I'm renting it from the owners.  In order to put fans in the windows, or leave windows open in general, I'm contending with window screens that seem to be in the wrong position.  This is true for every window.

For example, on any given window, we have the top and bottom glass panes.  The bottom one is the one I slide up and down.  The screen present in the window sits behind the bottom window pane.  There is no screen behind the top window pane.

The track that the screen sits in is a solid 1.5 inches away from the window pane.  That gap is open air.  Any creepy crawlies can get in.

When I've asked the owners, I don't get any useful info.  To be fair, they are out of state and we've been trying to solve this by texting.  But still.

I thought perhaps there had been additional window panes in the frame at some point and I should move the screen to an inner track within the frame.  But the other tracks in the window frame where I could put the screen are wider than the outer track where the screen currently is.  So I'd need new screens.

I've posted a photo which might help.  You can see my fingers in the gap between the bottom pane and the screen. Everything in the window is in the closed position.


QUESTIONS:

-Should there be a top screen as well?  The owner says no.

-Why on earth would that gap be there if the screens are the correct screens?

-How to cover the gap?  Or is the answer that different screens are needed?

Thanks in advance.  It's probably obvious I know little about windows.  But this is frustrating because it's the case with every window in the house, and I need to open a window in every room to get some circulation.  I'm in Abq, NM and the evaporative cooler needs windows open as well.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 1, 2014)

If they will do the job in the wider grove put them there and pick up some wood strips to fill the rest of the gap. Some home depots will cut wood for you for a price.


----------



## cspielman (Jul 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the screens are too small to sit tight (or even loose) in an inner track.  They don't even cover 100% of the required area when in an inner track.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2014)

If the screen was tall enough to reach the lower frame of the upper would it close the gap? if yes you could put a spacer below the screen.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2014)

Which section of window sticks out farther, the upper or lower?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 2, 2014)

Those are the old triple track storm windows it sounds like to me and yes you are missing some screens and also some glass. If it was your house you would be willing to spend some money and get it fixed right as a rental you just want to rig something to plug the slot if the owner won&#8217;t help. 

I like closed cell foam if you can find some for stuff like this. Its widely used as a packing material and it&#8217;s not Styrofoam. You can cut it with a knife and it has some give to it and just wedge a piece in the gap. 

That&#8217;s the fast and dirty fix to get you going the next is Neal&#8217;s idea with wood pieces made to fit. 

You may want to look around in that garage and attic to see if the ones that were removed are not still around the house.


----------



## havasu (Jul 2, 2014)

Short of a complete screen rebuild, I believe your best bet would be Bud's recommendation of using a closed cell foam, provided it stays dry.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 2, 2014)

After thinking about this a bit more. A good source for a piece of foam to do 2 windows is these swimming pool noodles they sell all over the place. Cut it to length and squeeze it in the gap. They also sell it for going around water pipes at the home improvement stores that has a slit down the side. 

Both will work and cost of repair is a couple bucks is all.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2014)

Bud: I like the pipe insulation Idea.


----------



## cspielman (Jul 2, 2014)

Good ideas. Thanks.

I'm going to take a screen, and photos to Lowes and see what they say.  My best guess is that the windows require different size screens, depending on whether the storm windows (2nd set of panes) are installed.  It looks like they were removed, but somebody didn't think of or care about installing the larger screens that are required to sit in an inner track, closer to the panes.

I'm just renting the house, but I might have 3 or 4 screens made.  My understanding is it doesn't cost too much and might be worth it if I want to keep my windows open.

I like the pool noodle idea.  Clever.  Better than my duct tape attempts thus far.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 3, 2014)

keep us posted on what you find out about getting replacments.


----------

